# New to raw..no support from Ottawa vets..referalls to raw friendly docs please ?



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,
I am Treena and my dog is Iagan (pronounced Egan). Just started raw less than a week ago. I am already seeing good results in my 5yr old boy. I just moved to centertown west and phoned my new local vets office and when I asked if any vets there were raw friendly.....I got a very forceful...almost angry NO from the rececptionist. i am aiming to follow the prey model and am already scared about making sure I am doing it right and that my fellow gets balanced nutrition...This reaction of vets being so violently opposed to raw is making me more frightened. Are there any raw friendly vets in Ottawa who would actually HELP and support me in this. A vet who would actually work with me to ensure my boy gets everything he needs to be healthy and happy ??? 
ps. I am brand new to this forum...so I apologize in advance if I posted wrong or anything. I am sure this topic has been addressed somewhere I just can't find it. sorry


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I havent seen any vets supporting raw. When i picked up my first puppy took hom to the vet for a check up. She asked what he is on and when we mentioned raw her exact response was "okay now the very first thing is that you immediately STOP giving him raw". Didnt listen to her. 

Its pretty easy (i havent got the hang of it yet but getting there hopefully) i find the easiest ratio to be 
50% Raw Meaty Bones (poultry necks, carcasses, ribs)
45% muscle meat (breast, steak, heart(its muscle meat not organ)
5% organ meat (liver, brain, testicles, kidney,spleen)

Feed him 2-3% of his body weight (adjust accordig to your dog being under or over weight)

Oh also before i forget, research Feedsentials amd Sunday sundae. These are two things you can add to your dogs meal. Feedsentials especially is for those who feed raw. Youre lucky to be in canada and can easily get these products.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You will have the best luck if dealing with a holistic vet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My vet is ok with raw, told me to be careful with garlic but that was about it. They take the raw diet into consideration with blood work. One of the vets seems more on board with it then the other, but neither told me not to, they just say to make sure it's balance. I'm sure if the blood work came back a mess they would have more to say and at that time I would probably listen and look at what I'm doing. They are out there, maybe get to know the vet before you tell them about the raw diet? Let them see the dog is healthy and you have researched a balance diet.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome from Ottawa as well  I use Dr Bruce at Carleton Place Vet Clinic, he fully supports a balanced raw diet, limited vaccines with titers, and snap tests every year. 

As long as your ratios are correct (80/10/10) and you have good sources the raw diet truly is the best there is for them. Are you doing it yourself or using a premade?


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you Shanna. I wish I could get to Carleton Place but I have no car or anyone to drive. I usually use the pet taxi which would be pretty expensive from Centertown Ottawa !
I am doing it myself because I honestly feel the prey model makes sense. At this point I just am buying stuff from Kowloon market's butcher section. I could really use help with affordable sources ..... I am just feeling so overwhelmed .ie.grain fed, organic, hormones,pasture grazed..I don't freakin know ..it came from wherever the butcher got it and at Kowloon market they barely speak English !lol.... 
How long have you been raw ? If you have any time to spare to chat...I could surely use a little support from a fellow Ottawonian...I almost fell like giving up....but then I look at my boy and his coat and teeth look better already and he seems more content and he is finally gaining a little weight. Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Check your PM

Moms


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for the replies...and to anyone who pm'd ... so sorry but apparently as I new member I cannot pm back yet...so I'm not being rude by not responding ! I need to make 15 posts first. 
I guess I should post (join ?) a separate discussion with my food questions? Looking for affordable , varied, healthy sources (not pre made).Will look around and thanks for your patience..still learning how to navigate site.


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

To Shanna... where do you get your prey parts ? or is it pre made ?

I am dealing with alot of behavior stuff..too long a story. In a nutshell ... I have done just about everything wrong it seems...and now have a very fear aggressive boy. Seems I am going to have to completely start over with training him at 5yrs old..The point is that I am feeling very overwhelmed with trying to do diet and behavior work. I need simple right now....please could you tell me for diet is this good enough...because I really can't deal with complicated right now (and can't afford pre stuffed chick frames at $3.40 per lb considering he eats almost 2lbs/day). I want to add variety in the future....but would this do for a few months till I get a routine going with some training. 

1.main muscle - pork (large slabs..ie.pork butt), heart (pork,chick,beef)
2. rmb's - chicken (variety ie. buying whole and breaking down to quarters-no wings because of choking hazard)
3. organs- liver (5%) , kidney (5%) - for now buying from grocers/butchers but worried about toxins since these are the organs that filter ???
4. raw eggs,steamed green veg, pumpkin/blueberries "scramble" twice a week
5. supplements (still not sure which I need)

I am trying to be aware of the 80/10/10 ratio and keeping an eye on his poops. I am actually going a little faster than recommended ..only one week and chick, pork, small amount liver, eggs/veg scramble are all no prob. Great poops....no GI upset ! Please tell me if the above sounds like a well rounded diet ?? At least till I am not dealing with so much behavior stuff. ps. what the heck do I use for training treats ?? I will need to use ALOT and not sure if it would mess up his digestion to use kibbles/small milkbones


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It sounds like you are giving too much meat , and too little boney material.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I live last 35 years with a rule:
ANY VET OR ANY BREEDER CANNOT BE MY ADVISOR ON DOG FOOD
Why? Vets are payed by dog food manufacturers, any vet is a participant of some program. The majority of breeders want your life to be easy, they wouldn't advise you places where to buy goat milk to strengthen your young dog's immune system, but will send you to their favourite vet ( so, to complete the chain). If you feed your dog natural food - your dog would simply be healthier and live longer. No good for any vet, isn't it? All my GSDs had white healthy teeth until their death because they regularly cleaned them with raw bones. Chewed bone mass works as a brush in your dog's guts and cleans them from mucus and other unnecessary material, it helps to form feces. But bones you should feed only once a week. Protein - is not one and the same substance, rabbit or chicken have light protein, pork or lamb protein is hard for your dog liver to break, but it is exactly lamb or beef that provides your dog with energy. There should be a formula to combine very nutritious, not so nutritious and lightprotein foods. I feed my 46kg GSD with 1,5 kg of raw a day + raw bones. Say, if I feed beef in the morning, the second meal would be something light, fish or chicken, or rabbit. I use this site for my order: Prices « Raw To Go. Suppliers of premium quality raw meat pet food in the UK.


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry guess I didn't explain too well....those are just the types of meat..Are higher protein meats hard on his liver ??? Now I'm worried..
Giving about 
chicken rmb's 60% (or more...it's the cheapest)
just meat..ie. pork 30%
organs 10% (5% of that liver)
is that still to high with the "just" meat ??? Thanks so much

David Taggart... I live in downtown Ottawa..where exactly does one get rabbit ??? and thanks for the link but I live in Canada ! and yes I am varying his meals between lighter chicken/heavier pork or heart...I am asking for advice from people who have been feeding raw for years and clearly have happy healthy dogs..... I am wise enough to realize that other people know more than me ... and that I can learn from them.


----------

